# Blah blah Lures - Can anyone vouch for them? [Astroturf]



## Guest

Hello,

I came across these Live J Popper Lures - www.fishingearth.com / buy-live-j-popper-lure.asp

They sound pretty fantastic... but before I buy them I just wanted to find out if anyone has used them before? Are they are good as they say they are?

Cheers,

Nat


----------



## Guest

Nope, Im Natalie... I came across the link when I did a google search. Who is Tracey Fitzgerald?


----------



## Guest

Wow... Im not sure why you are being so rude.... I just asked a question about a lure I found when I did a google search... the ad came up,I haven't head of it before so I thought I would get some advice before spending $200. Not the nicest way to treat a new member.


----------



## KingDan

I found an interesting video on them.


----------



## Squidder

Hi Natalie, you can buy these poppers direct from the USA for $2.50 each - which makes a pack of 10 for $220 seem very expensive.

http://www.river2seausa.com/t/livejpopper.html


----------



## Guest

Hi Squidder, I checked that link and it looks like you can't buy them online anymore... there is an issue with their paypal... the Fishing Earth website said that these are the very last lures ever made.

Patwah, Im not sure what you mean by prowler or the dead links??? The site looked okay to me... but Im no techie


----------



## Theumage

Natalie1 said:


> Patwah, Im not sure what you mean by prowler or...


Apparently not sure what yak you own either...


----------



## ArWeTherYet

So someone buys up a whole swag of discontinued, cheap Chinese made $2 lures and tries to resell them 10 times there original price on a dubious site and then someone using probable female alias's does multiple posts on fishing sites to gain a bit of interest.......then Pat, sharp as an axe save us tackle junky from wasting our money when we could be wasting it on other things. Thank you Pat and thank you for saving me from Trevs sentimentality, with a bit of humor, to think I always thought you to be a bit of an arse hole. ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## keza




----------



## sbd

Sorry Ant.


----------



## paffoh

Sorry Tracey.


----------



## troutfish

maybe this thread could be just left to die??


----------



## koich

This thread can be locked when Occy admits he was trying to pull chicks on the internet.


----------



## koich

I like how the Piper Digital Marketing logo is someone having something shoved down their throats.


----------



## Barrabundy

I did t read this thread until I noticed the title had been edited and figured it must have been for the usual reason.

One thing that impresses me about akffers is their distaste for spam and their highly attuned sense of smell when it comes to detecting it. We are all aware of the potential for product placement in trip reports but I think we can handle that when it's a fairdinkum trip report.

I love it when person x from remote location y lets us know about his secret spot and who does charters there in his first post and they dont get a single response from anyone.

Well done akffers, keep sniffing out that spam!


----------



## koich

Occulator said:


> Which brings me to the matter of an apology. Which I will gladly give. :shock: Firstly I'm truly sorry for being such a dinosaur when it comes to computers and cyberspace and not immediately recognising the original post for what it obviously is.  Secondly I apologise to all members for not being able to join Patwah in his quest for the ultimate personal derogatory remark. :roll: Thirdly I apologise for not knowing how to insert that chirping cricket clip right about now, as you can see below:-
> 
> Chirping cricket clip. mwv
> 
> PS: Oh, and I should point out that the little upside down triangle report a post thingy Patwah kindly pointed out to me doesn't work.


You can't be making wine with grapes that sour Occy......

Unless you buy the new Sour Grape Wine Maker from Danoz direct. Only 1400 easy payments of $99.95. Everyone interviewed ad reckons it's awesome!!!

GET IN QUICK


----------



## Junglefisher

I'd like to apologise.


----------



## sbd

Sorry for outing you on the Tacklebox forums Natalie (I mean Tracey).


----------



## RackRaider

koich said:


> I like how the Piper Digital Marketing logo is someone having something shoved down their throats.


----------



## keza

BigGee said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to apologise.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so sorry you are sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry you're sorry he's sorry.
Click to expand...

Just in from Nacy / Tratalie:



> "I'm sorry"


----------



## GlenelgKiller

What might be really helpful for Tracey / Natalie would be if someone tracked down the central email address for Piper Marketing and sent them the link to this thread. Fair chance it might find it's way to the boss. That is if she isn't running a one person show.


----------



## Guest

eric said:


> I'm deeply suspicious that the rest of you are a bunch of twelve year old Nigerian marketers letting me know about a lotto win which give me the opportunity to get that penis enlarger.


Nope but i am a scantily clad young Russian lady looking for a husband to look after me. All the men in chat sites just want sex. I want a meaningful money laundering scheme, oops i mean relationship.


----------



## kayakone

Eric

Why have _you_ got those tablets? I thought they were for old men. I'll take a few if I can get a date with Tracey/Natalie.

Mates rates?

Bulk discounts?

K1


----------



## Levi

Ahh, i love it!!! This site is such a refreshing change from the merchandise promoting, and generally offensive behaviour on other so call fishing forums! Love it. 



BigGee said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you buy the new Sour Grape Wine Maker from Danoz direct. Only 1400 easy payments of $99.95. Everyone interviewed ad reckons it's awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard!!! It'll take me ages to get all this coffee off my screen .... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do they sell Shamwows?
> 
> Gee
Click to expand...

I think this is the link you are after... language warning might be appropriate before viewing


----------



## ArWeTherYet

eric said:


> The only advice I'd take on face value regarding lures comes from a handful of long time members like Blueyak, Dodge or Justcruising.


Have you ever met any of the three? They are just an anomaly and the rest of us are real. :shock:



eric said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great for Whiting this Eric
> 
> Great product for turning SP's into hardbodies, cheap!
> 
> How many boxes should I put you down for?
Click to expand...

Tribulus.


----------



## keza

BigGee said:


> Great for Whiting this Eric


Also good for Whithmatic and Weeding.


----------



## TheFishinMusician

I wonder if her husbands name is Gerald Fitztracy?


----------



## solatree

Can we reinstate her ? - she seems like a good sport. Its a real pity we could not have more of her replies in the thread. We could have some great fun and learn a bit about marketing as well as her husband's great poppers.


----------



## anselmo

eric said:


> I'm deeply suspicious that the rest of you are a bunch of twelve year old Nigerian marketers letting me know about a lotto win which give me the opportunity to get that penis enlarger.


We are ...

Don't you read your PMs?


----------



## Bretto

Epic thread. Seems to be a growing trend though. I spotted a few pop up recently under the guise of trip reports (various sites) when really it was a plug for a particular product where the author fails to disclose their affiliation with the manufacturer or distributor. Its good that its usually stamped out here.


----------



## Bretto

StevenM said:


> BrettoQLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epic thread. Seems to be a growing trend though. I spotted a few pop up recently under the guise of trip reports (various sites) when really it was a plug for a particular product where the author fails to disclose their affiliation with the manufacturer or distributor. Its good that its usually stamped out here.
> 
> 
> 
> Bretto
> 
> its so good here some fella almost got a trip report on for more than a day when he went fishing "apparently" from a kayak.
Click to expand...

I don't get it.


----------



## Junglefisher

So can anyone tell me where to buy Blah blah lures? 
I've heard they are really good.


----------



## mudpat

BigGee said:


> Great for Whiting this Eric


I was wondering where I left that. Can you please express post it back to me. Address below

Bob Brown's Office GPO Box 404, Hobart TAS 7001. Ph: 03 6224 3222


----------



## robsea

Good onya Patwah! I luv this site!

cheers

rob


----------



## kayakone

patwah said:


> robsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good onya Patwah! I luv this site!
> 
> cheers
> 
> rob
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....
Click to expand...

Really sorry? You vicious bastard. (seems like you were right this time)

I'm looking for a 1930's song to express how I feel.....

trevor


----------



## Barrabundy

Does anyone own the rights to the name "Blah blah"?


----------



## kayakone

Barrabundy said:


> Does anyone own the rights to the name "Blah blah"?


Patwah


----------



## paffoh

Blagwah


----------



## scater

These lures (original post) just appeared in the ads on my Facebook! They're certainly going to a lot of trouble to spruik the cheap garbage!


----------



## keza

Occulator said:


> How come other people here are getting these free lures and not me? I've been told I'm the most naive person on this site, so surely I should have been offered them first.


I've got some free ones for you, just send me $50 and they're yours.


----------



## koich

Occulator said:


> How come other people here are getting these free lures and not me? I've been told I'm the most naive person on this site, so surely I should have been offered them first.


How many bags of sherbert did you let come through the wharves when you were in charge Occs?


----------



## blahger

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own the rights to the name "Blah blah"?
> 
> 
> 
> Patwah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, blahwah
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting some form of union?


----------



## TheFishinMusician

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own the rights to the name "Blah blah"?
> 
> 
> 
> Patwah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, blahwah
Click to expand...




blahger said:


> Are you suggesting some form of union?


Photos please gents, we might need some for next months caption comp


----------



## grinner

leftieant said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> These lures (original post) just appeared in the ads on my Facebook! They're certainly going to a lot of trouble to spruik the cheap garbage!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until they appear in our Google banner ads on the home page. AKFF makes money from every click on those ads. Just saying.
Click to expand...

is that right ant. can i suggest as an academic exercise we have a national "click the banner ads" nite and see how much we can raise for akff.
maybe next thursday nite. do you actually get a breakdown for each day. i'll be honest ive never clicked one but am happy to mindlessly click on them for 1/2 an hour whilst watching telly if it helps you guys out. let me know what u think.


----------



## dru

grinner said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> These lures (original post) just appeared in the ads on my Facebook! They're certainly going to a lot of trouble to spruik the cheap garbage!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until they appear in our Google banner ads on the home page. AKFF makes money from every click on those ads. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that right ant. can i suggest as an academic exercise we have a national "click the banner ads" nite and see how much we can raise for akff.
> maybe next thursday nite. do you actually get a breakdown for each day. i'll be honest ive never clicked one but am happy to mindlessly click on them for 1/2 an hour whilst watching telly if it helps you guys out. let me know what u think.
Click to expand...

I'm with this. Let us know when.


----------



## keza

I don't get the banners. Must be because I have pop ups blocked or something.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb/f9nMAAB/fgAAQUIOACyAqVAo/7/8wMACsYim1PRGhiNAA0BkBhoZMgZGIMTJoaYGpiTTNUwamRiYhkM0jUCHrwoxjO5WnCIGSmsjLE+swhAn7i11/jCBgUqTtmvEPwIYECtO8OTmmYa7fEZdYZQ+8AxNq4K9d+c8g3TcssikkczaKhAdTpbVbcxe91kCYvHu9GUYqDh6rY7CiuVCSeN3tCbSbKLlpf0LSJuKFakoQTGc/IaojYUyNnmLuSKcKEhf7/s5g


----------



## Dodge

Pete and keza I also run Adblock Plus to enjoy a quieter life ;-)


----------



## keza

Yes it will be my adblock, we are close mates, so I'll leave him where he is unless we have a money drive clicking day.


----------



## spork

cjbfisher said:


> Occulator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Adblock Plus lures any good? :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the plus mean that they dive deeper?
> 
> Natalie... where are you?
Click to expand...

No, it means stronger rings and trebles. You're thinking of the deep-block.


----------



## theGT58

This thread cracked me up. Keep it coming.

Then I saw some of the adchoices ad's coming through at the top which cracked me up even more. Maybe I'm just being immature, maybe i just have a dirty mind but they seemed to match the comedy of the thread perfectly:

ad 1- Dating website (Occy, is this for you and natalie to meet up?  )
ad 2- www.dinga.com.au
ad 3- Fake grass $24 sqm
ad 4- build your own rod - www.mudhole.com?!?

Best of all is thinking of Piper Marketing explaining to dodgyluresandcrapfishingcharters.com.au how well the spamming campaign went:

'how many sales did you generate?" 
"Ummm, well.....None"
"None?!"
"Yeah none. In fact in one forum alone we have put over 2,000 people off ever buying any of your products"


----------

